# Profibus via CP5611 selbst steuern



## EFI (1 Dezember 2004)

Hi,

ich habe in meinem Haus eine WinCC mit CP5611 laufen, die über den Bus DP anspricht (160xI/128xO). Ich würde gern die kpl. Siemens-Software eliminieren und in einem selbst entwickeltem Programm, welches vorzugsweise in C++ geschrieben ist, die Peripherie lesen und schreiben. Gibt es irgendeine Spur im WEB die mich da auf die richtige Fährte bringt? Ich konnte bis jetzt noch nichts finden.


----------



## Question_mark (1 Dezember 2004)

Hallo EFI,


> in einem selbst entwickeltem Programm, welches vorzugsweise in C++ geschrieben ist, die Peripherie lesen und schreiben


OPC ist für Deine Aufgabe am geeignetsten, Du musst einen OPC-Server einsetzen (z.B: Simatic oder Softing) und dann kann man einen OPC-Client in beliebiger Hochsprache (C++, VB, Delphi) schreiben. Weitere Infos hier :
http://www.opcconnect.com
und natürlich auch :
http://www.opcfoundation.org/
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (1 Dezember 2004)

Hallo EFI,
warum Doppelpost, hier gibt es nur ca. 12 Threads. Da reicht einmal posten wirklich aus.
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2037&sid=280d8528e3b336c79e9351856d71dbe8
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## EFI (1 Dezember 2004)

Hi,

sorry für das 'doppel-posting',  mir war nicht bewusst, daß es nur so wenige Foren gibt. Sorry. Eine Korrektur zu meiner Mail: Es muss lauten "... in meinem Haus eine WinAC mit 5611 laufen .." (irrtümlicherweise hatte ich 'WinCC' geschrieben). OPC-Server wäre nict unbedingt der gewünschte Weg. Ideal wäre, den Treiber der 5611 selbst (C++) initialisieren zu können und darüber die angeschlossene DP lesen/schreiben zu können.


----------



## Question_mark (1 Dezember 2004)

Hallo EFI,


> Ideal wäre, den Treiber der 5611 selbst (C++) initialisieren zu können und darüber die angeschlossene DP lesen/schreiben zu können.


Ja, das wäre ideal, man muss halt nur ein paar Mannjahre Entwicklungszeit aufwenden und schon hat man den Idealzustand. Lohnt sich aber i.A. nicht, das Rad ist halt schon erfunden worden. Ich denke, dass es nicht sinnvoll ist, Monate und Jahre in die Entwicklung zu investieren um ein paar 100 @Euro für einen zertifizierten OPC-Server zu sparen. Auch alle mir bekannten Open-Source Projekte in dieser Richtung sind nur begonnen, aber niemals beendet worden (weder in Windoof noch in Linux). Bei meiner Lösung hat man immerhin das Vergnügen, den OPC-Client selber schreiben zu dürfen. (muss man aber nicht unbedingt, es gibt halt Toolkits für die verschiedenen Hochsprachen). Aber wenn Du genug Zeit hast, fang schon mal man. Allerdings, wenn Du damit fertig bist, weiss keiner mehr, was ein CP5611 ist.  :shock: 
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Dezember 2004)

EFI schrieb:
			
		

> OPC-Server wäre nict unbedingt der gewünschte Weg.



Es ist schon richtig, dass es bei Softing (und auch bei uns) den S7/S5-OPC-Server gibt, mit dem man das machen könnte, ist aber sich nicht die Königslösung.




> Ideal wäre, den Treiber der 5611 selbst (C++) initialisieren zu können und darüber die angeschlossene DP lesen/schreiben zu können.



Vermutlich gibt es für 5611 keine dokumentierte Schnittstelle.

Allerdings geht das mit der ACCON-PB/MPI-Karte PCI von uns

http://www.deltalogic.de/pbhw/acconpbmpi.htm

Dabei handelt es sich um die CIF 50-PB von Hilscher.

Mit den mitgelieferten Treiber können Sie vom PC aus die DP lesen/schreiben.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Question_mark (3 Dezember 2004)

Hallo Herr Bäuerle,


			
				Herr Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings geht das mit der ACCON-PB/MPI-Karte PCI von uns





			
				EFI schrieb:
			
		

> mit CP5611 laufen


Naja, es war halt CP5611 gefragt. 


			
				Herr Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutlich gibt es für 5611 keine dokumentierte Schnittstelle.


Ja, leider haben Sie da Recht. Deshalb wollte ich EFI davor warnen, Zeit und Aufwand in die Wiedererfindung des Rades reinzustecken. Von daher glaube ich, dass ein OPC-Server da schon die richtige Lösung ist.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Maxl (19 Dezember 2004)

EFI schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Ich würde gern die kpl. Siemens-Software eliminieren und in einem selbst entwickeltem Programm, welches vorzugsweise in C++ geschrieben ist, die Peripherie lesen und schreiben.




Welche Art von SPS ist in dieser Station im Einsatz??


Eine "echte" SPS? Eine Soft-SPS? Eine Slot-SPS?
Oder spricht WinCC die Ausgänge auch direkt an ????

Ist eine Soft-SPS (wie z.B. WinLC) im Einsatz, wirst Du diese nicht eliminieren können!


----------



## Anonymous (20 Dezember 2004)

Hallo EFI,

Der CP5611 der Siemens hat zwei gut dokumentierte Schnittstellen für C++ (nur Microsoft Visual C). 

Die DP Schnittstelle erlaubt es bei einem vorhandenen DP-Projekt mit zwei-drei Zeilen C-Code ein DP-Peripheriegerät aus einem Windows Program zuzugreifen (Studentenarbeit für max. 3 Stunden). Braucht aber eine DP-Softnet Lizenz auf dem Rechner. 

Die FDL Schnittstelle ist auch gut dokumentiert und braucht etwas Kenntnisse über das DP Protokoll um einen DP-Slave ansprechen zu können (ein paar Tage Ausbildung). Dafür läuft es mit den Siemens Treibern auch ohne Lizenz. 

Alle Handbücher findet man kostenlos auf dem Siemens Webserver der AD unter support (http://support.automation.siemens.com). Beispielprogramm ProfiTester unter www.profibus.felser.ch - Werkzeuge

Grüsse

Max Felser


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2004)

Max Felser schrieb:
			
		

> Der CP5611 der Siemens hat zwei gut dokumentierte Schnittstellen für C++ (nur Microsoft Visual C).
> 
> Die DP Schnittstelle erlaubt es bei einem vorhandenen DP-Projekt mit zwei-drei Zeilen C-Code ein DP-Peripheriegerät aus einem Windows Program zuzugreifen (Studentenarbeit für max. 3 Stunden). *Braucht aber eine DP-Softnet Lizenz auf dem Rechner. *


Spreche ich wirklich die Karte direkt an oder ruft man Funktionen von Softnet auf?


----------

